# The Sinister Movie Review: Batman Begins



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Let me start this review out by saying that no matter what you have to pay for the price of admission for this movie, it is worth every penny. I have plans to revisit this particular celluloid masterpiece a few times over before it leaves the theater. There aren't enough good words I can say about *Batman Begins;* it is truly one of those times that we as serious movie buffs dream of but so rarely get to experience.

This is the first time we truly get to see how the events that shaped Bruce Wayne eventually led him to take up the cowl of The Dark Knight. In Burton and Schumachers visions, he was already Batman and so little emphasis was put on the making of a legend. In this new chapter, we get to see the brutal training he went through to face his darkest fears, how the Bat-Cave came into being and how he got "those wonderful toys." Bruce Wayne is an actual living, breathing character and not just a cardboard cut-out that was simply a platform to launch Batman. Christopher Nolans direction was superb and nigh flawless, Kudos to all involved with the making of this fine film.

The complete first half of the movie centers around the events in the above paragraph and then transforms effortlessly into a face off in Gotham City pitting everyones favorite vigilante against the evil Ra's Al-Ghul and The Scarecrow. This movie isn't campy or played for laughs like former installments. There is a sense of stark reality and the scenery has a darker and grittier that was missing in Schumacher's Christmas light gala's or Burton's surrealistic cartoon fests. After I left the theater in complete awe of what I had just witnessed, I am absolutely convinced that Christian Bale IS Bruce Wayne/Batman and no one else even comes close to portraying the role to the caliber he did. The surprise ending leaves no doubt that we'll see The Bat swing into action at least one more time, hopefully still under the Nolan's tender care and Bales wearing the mask.

I can't recommend this enough, go see it as soon as possible. It is the best movie of the year so far and that is a lot coming from me since I immensely enjoyed both *Return of the Sith* and *Sin City.* A big "Thumbs Up" from me; thumbs way, way up!

Rating: *****


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Going to see it tomorrow. Bale and most of the cast have signed up for three movies.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

They got it. They finally got it right.
Bale is perfect as Wayne and the Bat. 
Gary Oldman is brilliant, as usual. 
Scarecrow was done perfectly.
Zsaz! How cool was that! I never expected to see him in a Bat-film. Awesome!
Ra's Al' Ghul was ...interesting. I don't want to spoil this one.
Liam Neeson has now trained Anakin Skywalker, and Bruce Wayne. Interesting.
Alfred was great.
So much stuff was set up in this one. Looks like Gotham is gonna need a new D.A., wonder if anyone's available...
The ending was perfect. Gordon, the Bat, and.... well, I don't want to spoil it.

Two things I didn't really dig. 
Too much of the Bat flying. He just did it for too long.
Katie Holmes. As much of a hottie-hottie as I think she is, I had a hard time buying her as an assistant D.A.

It took six decades and four disasterous previous movies, but they finally got 
the Batman done right.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

i agree with the whole katie holmes thing. i just cant see her as anything other than a high school kid. but the rest kicked ass


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

RAXL said:


> They got it. They finally got it right.
> Bale is perfect as Wayne and the Bat.
> Gary Oldman is brilliant, as usual.
> Scarecrow was done perfectly.
> ...


Not to nitpick, but Liam Neeson trained OBI-WAN, not Anakin. You, of all people should have gotten that right.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

hahahahahaha!!!! thats funny! you know he will try to defend with something lame like he trained him till he died.!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Please. Don't hand me that crap. Qui-Gon was Anakin's first master. Who told him about those ****ing midichlorians? Who taught him how to focus enough to win the Boonta race? 
Qui-Gon.
Yeah. It doesn't take much to be a jedi's first master. "You must go to the Dagobah system, there you will learn from Yoda, the jedi master who trained me." Sure he did, you senile old fart, when you were like 4.  

None of this has anything to do with how cool Batman is though.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Come now, the "Jedi master who trained me" line can now be justified by Yoda telling Obi-Wan about how to contact Qui-gon in the afterlife. That constitutes training, does it not?


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm keeping this thread entirely off-topic.

Having read most of the book Yoda: Dark Rendezvous, Yoda is explained to be Grand Master of the Jedi Order. As such, he is master to all other masters and all Jedi are, by default, his Padawans. Even Mace Windu was Padawan to Yoda.

So what Obi-Wan said was true.

From a certain point of view.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> I'm keeping this thread entirely off-topic.
> 
> Having read most of the book Yoda: Dark Rendezvous, Yoda is explained to be Grand Master of the Jedi Order. As such, he is master to all other masters and all Jedi are, by default, his Padawans. Even Mace Windu was Padawan to Yoda.
> 
> ...


Either way, as long as Rob is wrong, that's ok by me.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

**** on the both of you. :voorhees: 
And go see ****ing BATMAN!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

FINALLY saw Batman today. Wow. That was awesome. Easily the best Bat flick out of all of them.

I really dug the ending. Can't wait for the sequel... I just didn't want the movie to be over.


----------

